# exterior wall slate ?'s



## jadleybray (May 2, 2008)

What are your experiences with this stuff. The pieces come in 10H x 16w. Depth but is about 1 1/2". Flippin heavy too, bout three times that of a comparable cultured stone. What would you expect to pay for this?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

no experience. It looks a bit cheesy. Is this a lick and stick product?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

how much water comes under the front door when it rains


----------



## jadleybray (May 2, 2008)

cleveman said:


> no experience. It looks a bit cheesy. Is this a lick and stick product?


Maybe it's just me. but the wet look in the northwest is hot, and at 80$ a gallon for the sealer it isn't cheap either. Guess you could just leave it dull/natural if that's your fancy. Are there real slate products that are " lick and stick"? like I described?

FYI, front door is covered. Regardless, its well waterproofed.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Buck ninety eight. Why do they always want prices?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

10 to 15 dollars a sq ft, i have imported some slate ledgestone from india, some of this mat is beautiful, it is real stone, much nicer than cultured


----------



## jadleybray (May 2, 2008)

Thank you genecarp, one out of four educated replies. You guys crack me up. Seem to get judged quickly by a low post count. lol


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

jadleybray said:


> Thank you genecarp, one out of four educated replies. You guys crack me up. Seem to get judged quickly by a low post count. lol


Those asking for prices are judged quickly. There are so many variables, besides that's one thing you should know as a G.C.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

mapleslate said:


> Hebei Maplestone Industry Co.,Ltd.


Hmm on topic spam....they are getting smarter.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is 3 years old, how can it be on topic?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> It is 3 years old, how can it be on topic?


Whoa....your right. Didn't catch that. Very Tricky!

Well I guess at the very least we see that tkle was right about the OP.


----------

